
PPA for Netflix Desktop App - vectorbunny
http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/ppa-for-netflix-desktop-app.html
======
kylec
I wish Netflix would come out with a first-party native app for the Mac
platform. Silverlight never gained any traction, and if it weren't for Netflix
I could get it completely off my Mac.

------
wollw
There's also an Arch PKGBUILD on AUR for anyone using Arch. Seems to work on
my 64-bit Arch installation.

<https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/netflix-desktop-bin/>

------
jiggy2011
Does anyone know if this will mess with my existing wine setup or install side
by side? I'd like to try it but I use other wine apps and don't wanna break
them.

~~~
vectorbunny
From the initial post:

'This build is not compatible with "vanilla" Wine, so installing this custom
package will uninstall any existing Wine installation you have. Back up your
current WINE folder to be safe.'

[http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/netflix-on-ubuntu-is-
her...](http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/netflix-on-ubuntu-is-here.html)

<edit> A peek in Synaptic shows both wine 1.4 && wine-compholio installed.
Perhaps the PPA resolved the necessity of the uninstall. In the interest of
public safety, I would definitely back up before proceeding.

------
jon6
I tried it on my kubuntu i386 netbook earlier today. The ppa installed ok and
when I ran 'netflix-desktop' for the first time the wine installer downloaded
and installed mono, then proceeded to install firefox. I noticed some errors
but didn't look at them very carefuly.

I ran 'netflix-desktop' again and it said 'firefox.exe not found' at which
point I gave up.

------
Nate75Sanders
Off-topic:

In this image:
[http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-R2DPjmtAo3E/UKkcVxeORZI/AAAAAAAABK...](http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-R2DPjmtAo3E/UKkcVxeORZI/AAAAAAAABKw/r9_g2CErISU/s1600/netflixonubuntu.png)

I see an elephant icon that looks like the Evernote icon. Anybody know what's
going on there?

~~~
brian_cloutier
A quick search of google returns this [http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/everpad-
integrates-evernote-w...](http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/everpad-integrates-
evernote-with-ubuntu.html)

------
machrider
Damn, it wants to install a thousand i386 packages on my system. Too much to
ask for an x86-64 build? :D

~~~
derleth
> Too much to ask for an x86-64 build?

Yes, based on the fact building Wine on x86-64 Ubuntu requires a chroot
environment and using debootstrap to set the arch to i386. Wine implements the
Win32 API, which apparently relies intimately on i386 and can't be done using
pure x86-64 code.

<http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit>

------
tomrod
Runs choppy for me. What can I do?

------
mochizuki
Now this is cool. I wasn't particularly impressed with the article that went
around about using Netflix with Firefox in WINE but now that someone took that
and applied it like this is something I can get behind.

~~~
chimeracoder
> the article that went around about using Netflix with Firefox in WINE

I'm not aware of any previously existing solution for Netflix on Linux using
WINE. You mean the article from just a couple of days ago? This is the exact
same thing, except provided in an installable package....

------
rdtsc
Works on Ubuntu 12.04 64bit. Installed, watched a part of a movie.

One thing is, it starts in full screen mode just press F11 to exit it out of
it.

------
jevinskie
I hope the PPA doesn't contain MSFT code and instead downloads it on first
launch from MSFT servers!

~~~
derleth
> I hope the PPA doesn't contain MSFT code and instead downloads it on first
> launch from MSFT servers!

It downloads both a 32-bit Firefox for Windows and the Silverlight plugin.
(The Firefox is entirely contained in its own little bottle and can't conflict
with anything else.)

~~~
jevinskie
Glad to see the legalities were taken care of. =)

